# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Your next phone would be Android or iPhone?

## hamptonzk

Get enough with my iPhone 6S. Would definitely buy an Android as my next phone. What is your choice?

BWT, when you switched to a new phone, how to move data from one to another?

----------


## HR Solutions

Will def stay with iPhone.  Easy to transfer data from one to the other via iTunes.

----------


## Justloadit

I can not vouch, but look at the following
Wondershare
iSKysoft

----------


## Neville Bailey

I used to be an absolute fanboy of anything Android, to the point of getting only the Nexus range of Android phones (pure Google Android), so that I could tinker with it and flash custom ROMs, etc.

I have since outgrown that phase and have switched completely over to Apple.

My reasons for going to iPhone and not only because of the merits of the iPhone itself, but because of the brilliant way in which everything Apple works so seamlessly together. It's an ecosystem - the individual devices are great, but when they all work together, it's genius.

I have, therefore, got everything Apple:
iPhone 6SiPad Pro 9.7"Apple WatchApple TVApple Pencil (arriving tomorrow)MacBook Pro laptop

----------

hamptonzk (14-Feb-17)

----------


## hamptonzk

Do you have battery problem with 6S @Neville Bailey?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Do you have battery problem with 6S @Neville Bailey?


Difficult to say, because I have it plugged into a charger almost all the time, either connected to my laptop or on the car charger.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

OnePlus 3 all the way.

----------


## hamptonzk

> Difficult to say, because I have it plugged into a charger almost all the time, either connected to my laptop or on the car charger.


When the weather get cold, 6S suddenly powers off even battery is over 30%. this is so annoying.

----------


## Dave A

Q: How do you know you're talking to an Apple fan online?









A: They'll tell you.

----------


## StyleSupplier

I would like to choice Iphone. Much safer!

----------


## Dave A

I like the way the question just totally excludes Windows as an option!

----------


## udunly

I also like to choose iphone if I change my device, now, i'm using Samsung S6, but I found it's running slowly. 

I know Tunesbro could transfer messages from Android to iphone, but I don't know how to use it.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> I also like to choose iphone if I change my device, now, i'm using Samsung S6, but I found it's running slowly. 
> 
> I know Tunesbro could transfer messages from Android to iphone, but I don't know how to use it.


I also have the S6 currently. 

Two issues, ridiculously bad battery life and sluggish as hell. 

So next option would be to root it with a lightweight rom like XtreStoLite then I should probably get another good year out of it. 

Then in 2018/19 either buy the Samsung S9 or wait for the IPhone 10

Following Apple I have this funny feeling the number 10 will be the radical device or the end of iPhone and they will come up with something completely revolutionary like a tong phone with a chip hooked up directly into the sheeple's brain letting your eyes function as a HUD display, who knows?

----------


## hamptonzk

> I also like to choose iphone if I change my device, now, i'm using Samsung S6, but I found it's running slowly. 
> 
> I know Tunesbro could transfer messages from Android to iphone, but I don't know how to use it.


You mean this app?

P.S TouchWiz is really a mass. However, there are pretty nice apps offered by Samsung, such as Smart Switch.

----------


## grayson

Definitely iPhone. I used an Android phone once and had a hard time navigating or actually using anything. I gave away my phone after 2 weeks.

----------


## skcinfotech

My next phone would be Android.This is my choice.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

IPhone 8

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Justloadit

Looking into Facebook F8 recently, it may influence what phone you will want to get in the future




> Earlier this week, Facebook held its annual F8 developer conference, making its grand ambitions in the fields of augmented and virtual reality  alongside a few other emerging technological trends  known to the world.
> 
> In an incredibly telling demo, Mark Zuckerberg showcased Facebooks new social app, Spaces, which allows users to interact with their friends or family in a virtual, three-dimensional environment.
> Represented by cartoon avatars, users will be able to meet face to face with anyone else using an Oculus VR headset. The Spaces app, while by no means perfect, does give us a glimpse into the future of consumer technology and human interaction in general.


Heres Everything Facebook Announced at F8, From VR to Bots

----------


## Vansstery

> You mean this app[/URL]?
> 
> P.S TouchWiz is really a mass. However, there are pretty nice apps offered by Samsung, such as Smart Switch.


What you want to say is you can easy switch Android to iPhone ?

----------


## HR Solutions

I have just upgraded to iPhone 7 and have an iPhone 6 for sale 64gig ...... Nothing wrong with it if anyone is interested.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I have just upgraded to iPhone 7 and have an iPhone 6 for sale 64gig ...... Nothing wrong with it if anyone is interested.


How do you find the iPhone 7 compared to the iPhone 6, apart from the missing headphone jack?

I have an iPhone 6S and am hesitating to upgrade to the iPhone 7 because I don't see much point, even though I am due for an upgrade. I thought it would be more worthwhile to wait for the iPhone 8 when it launches in September.

----------


## HR Solutions

> How do you find the iPhone 7 compared to the iPhone 6, apart from the missing headphone jack?
> 
> I have an iPhone 6S and am hesitating to upgrade to the iPhone 7 because I don't see much point, even though I am due for an upgrade. I thought it would be more worthwhile to wait for the iPhone 8 when it launches in September.


Neville it is a quite a bit quicker - it is 128 gig so almost the size of a small computer.  The camera is better and slightly different and I believe there are other differences which i am still to get to.  The home button is basically a slight touch instead of a push. I was way over my upgrade so thought I would do it ....... ended up paying less with the upgrade so in that sense it was a good thing to do.

----------


## Vansstery

> How do you find the iPhone 7 compared to the iPhone 6, apart from the missing headphone jack?
> 
> I have an iPhone 6S and am hesitating to upgrade to the iPhone 7 because I don't see much point, even though I am due for an upgrade. I thought it would be more worthwhile to wait for the iPhone 8 when it launches in September.


Maybe , this operation is not so difficult ,the only thing is you need to pay attention to the phone data get lost when you switch phone to phone

----------


## Neville Bailey

I decided to "upgrade" my iPhone 6S to an iPhone SE - really enjoying the smaller size and the classic design!

----------


## Yaserty

> Maybe , this operation is not so difficult ,the only thing is you need to pay attention to the phone data get lost when you switch phone to phone


All right , the phone data are so easy loss when switching from phone to other phone

----------


## udunly

> How do you find the iPhone 7 compared to the iPhone 6, apart from the missing headphone jack?
> 
> I have an iPhone 6S and am hesitating to upgrade to the iPhone 7 because I don't see much point, even though I am due for an upgrade. I thought it would be more worthwhile to wait for the iPhone 8 when it launches in September.


I highly suggest you try wipe your iPhone before selling and back up your data.

----------


## Yaserty

> I highly suggest you try wipe your iPhone before selling and back up your data.


It is a good suggestions , i know something about data erasure, and it's not easy to complete this task completely

----------


## Yaserty

> It is a good suggestions , i know something about data erasure, and it's not easy to complete this task completely


What

----------


## HR Solutions

> What



You talking to yourself or u got two logins and have forgotten ?

----------


## Dave A

> You talking to yourself or u got two logins and have forgotten ?


Yaserty was just trying to trying to test the spam protection mechanisms of the website.

----------


## AmithS

I prefer Android, although I must admit I don't like some of the new update features like certain apps are classified as instant apps which means that the app can update when ever they please even if you set the app as not allowed to use data...

In this way you also cannot keep an older version of the app it just keeps updating whenever it feels like (whenever a new version is released) The only way around this is to delete the app completely or disable the app if it came standard with your phone config which does not allow it to be deleted.  Not much help thou if you actually need the app and data conscious...

----------


## publichaus113

Android for me, specifically the LG v30 for its quad dac. for my hobby

----------


## Magers

My next phone's probably going to be an iPhone. I've had them for years now and I'm kind of used to them. I'm a creature of habit, what can I say. I never buy the newest one though, too expensive.

----------

